
'AI is very, very stupid,' says Google's AI leader, at least compared to humans - laurex
https://www.cnet.com/news/ai-is-very-stupid-says-google-ai-leader-compared-to-humans/
======
zzo38computer
Yes, the AI is stupid, but a computer machine is much faster than figuring it
out manually, and sometimes that is what is help.

